# Show pictures of your garden



## Richannes Wrahms (Jan 6, 2014)

Beware, for two balconies and two available windows I have a lot of plants, These are the ones in flower at present plus two arrangements of "foliage" plants.


----------



## Dorsetmike (Sep 26, 2018)

Two shots of the garden I had before moving into this retirement apartment


----------



## Ingélou (Feb 10, 2013)

Front door flower beds, summer 2021:


----------



## Richannes Wrahms (Jan 6, 2014)

Some aloes and cacti:


----------



## Dorsetmike (Sep 26, 2018)

Three from today, not sure if this is the last rose of old summer or the first of the one to come!








Somewhat more seasonable


----------



## Biwa (Aug 3, 2015)

These are early bloomers that give folks here the feeling that spring is just around the corner.

The yellow one is Adonis (Fukujuso in Japanese) and beside it are fragrant white Plum blossoms (Ume in Japanese).


----------



## Biwa (Aug 3, 2015)

Here is another early bloomer with deliciously fragrant blossoms, called Wintersweet (or Roubai in Japanese).









and some red plum blossoms.


----------



## Vronsky (Jan 5, 2015)




----------



## Biwa (Aug 3, 2015)

Some more Japanese plum trees are in bloom. Small birds wintering here in the city really love the nectar of these flowers, which seems to be an important food source for them.

These 2 are 'Weeping' plums.








And here is a Plum/Apricot hybrid.


----------

